# Huffman Dayton Dixie Flyer information request



## Backtatman (Dec 1, 2018)

Looking for any information anyone might be able to provide me about this bike. I've found bikes by the same company, but they're mostly heavyweight tank bikes. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!




This is how it got it.



Front hub marked New Departure-WL made in USA














Integrated seat post clamp.



Is 42 the year?



Wish I had a guard.



Torrington drilled on the left






This is the most informative thing I've found.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2018)

Looks like a wartime Huffman lightweight.


----------



## Backtatman (Dec 1, 2018)

Just realized I didn't post a SN picture. Not sure if it'll help or not but I'll add one later.


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 1, 2018)

Black hubs...wartime...42. Maybe.
I had a Roadmaster with black hubs, I think  it was a.46.


----------

